# My first earthquake!



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Just had an earthquake in Mineral, VA. A 6.2. I live in New Jersey and my house was shaking and swaying! Not used to that stuff on the east coast. I was quite confused for a few seconds as to what was going on!


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2011)

We were just talking about this on another forum.  Was this your first?


----------



## Schlomo (Aug 23, 2011)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Just had an earthquake in Mineral, VA. A 6.2. I live in New Jersey and my house was shaking and swaying! Not used to that stuff on the east coast. I was quite confused for a few seconds as to what was going on!



I'm about 80 miles from the epicenter and was driving at the time - I didn't even realize there was an earthquake until I got back to the office. A bunch of people were standing outside talking on their phones. One person said "did you feel that earthquake!". I didn't feel a thing and as weird as it sounds - I kinda feel like I missed out. Now I don't have anything to talk about. If someone comes up to me and says - "Wow, how about that earthquake today" - all I can say is that I didn't even feel it.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2011)

DUH!!! Just read the title of this thread, okay ignore my stupid question above.


----------



## tyler0912 (Aug 23, 2011)

Here in britain ive' only had one and i slept right through it every one at school the next day [pupils&teachers] were talking about it...i wa like....'WHEN...WHERE...WHY.....HOW?'  glad your okay though so im guessing it was a liccle one!


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 23, 2011)

My first one was while I was in Bremerton Washington in 1994 and I just thought the people in the barricks room next to me were getting busy . I found out later that it was an earthquake.


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt it too in PA outside philly. Crazy!!


----------



## xxflowersxx (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt it too. I was taking a nap and it woke me up. I live in South Jersey a couple miles from a nuclear plant and at first I thought it was blowing up. When there was no explosion I realized it was an earthquake. My facebook news feed is going crazy. lol


----------



## bobbymoore (Aug 23, 2011)

we felt it in southern ontario canada


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 23, 2011)

I thought my washing machine was out of balance at first causing vibration. My hoosier cabinet in the kitchen was really shaking then when I stood up, I realized the whole house was actually swaying. It was crazy....made for an exciting day I guess! LOL


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 23, 2011)

I had cut school one day in about 1956 and was walking down the stairs in my house in San Francisco when a quake hit and it knocked me off my feet and down the stairs. Another time a 'roller' hit and picked up the couch with me on it and placed it smack in front of the TV. As a native San Franciscan I have experienced many earthquakes. I don't think there are as many now as there used to be...


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Maggie, I will stick with our little bit of a sway!!!


----------



## froghaven5 (Aug 23, 2011)

My 1st one too! thought a tree fell on the house.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 23, 2011)

Being in SoCal, and living right near the epicenter of the '94 earthquake, I had to laugh at all my relatives on the East Coast. They're always making fun of me saying how they couldn't imagine living in an area where "the possibility of an earthquake is imminent" 
However, I do feel sorry for my uncle because he works in D.C. and they thought it was another terrorist attack in his building (gov't building) :/


----------



## Lilithlee (Aug 23, 2011)

jlyoncc1 said:


> Just had an earthquake in Mineral, VA. A 6.2. I live in New Jersey and my house was shaking and swaying! Not used to that stuff on the east coast. I was quite confused for a few seconds as to what was going on!


I live like 30 minutes away from Mineral, and it was not cool. When I first feel the shaking I had a lot of idea to explain the shaking but once it started to really shake and pictures were falling off the wall. I knew it was an earthquake. I was babysitting at the time, and I've never lived anywhere where I need earthquake safe rules, so, the only thing I thought of was getting all the kids to stand in a door way until the shaking stopped. Then we went outside. The worst thing was none of the cell phones work for awhile after.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 23, 2011)

To be honest, I am a bit jealous of you all. I have never been in an earthquake. Usually they would hit just before we got to the area or right after. Of course I am not wanting to be in a big one, just one big enough to feel.

So nobody got hurt, right?


----------



## dmmj (Aug 23, 2011)

6.4? please that is nothing come live in california and then tell us about it 
Welcome to the club.


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Aug 23, 2011)

haha I will happily take the little quake that we got. And Jacqui, I have to say that it was kinda cool to experience it.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I felt in Florida also, just kiddin, lol.


----------

